# Johnny's Toys



## JohnWin909 (May 25, 2010)

Don't have the most expensive or best gears but I get by with my budget.

LCD : Sharp LC40E77UN ( hoping to get a projector soon, even if I don't win that giveaway contest  )
AVR: Denon 1910
Speakers: ELT525C x 3 ( no-rez on all 3 ), ELT525M surrounds
Subwoofer: SVS PB12-NSD
Source: Gaming computer / HTPC ( i7 920, HD5870 ) / Playstation 3 60gb for blu-rays
Logitech Harmony 510


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JugHerNut's Toys*

Sounds like an adequete system to me, if your happy thats all that matters.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: JugHerNut's Toys*

Nice system. :T What do you think of the AV123 speakers? 

Matt


----------



## JohnWin909 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: JugHerNut's Toys*

Thanks!

The AV123 system sounds great in my room.

I actually just sold my TV yesterday and put in an order for a projector / 84" screen last night, so I am super excited owning my first projector. 


Optoma HD66 + Elitescreen.

I'll get some pictures after everything is setup.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: JugHerNut's Toys*



JohnWin909 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The AV123 system sounds great in my room.
> 
> ...


Oh you are in for a treat!!! Video nirvana... :T 

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JugHerNut's Toys*



JohnWin909 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The AV123 system sounds great in my room.
> 
> ...


Now i'm getting envious. :gulp:


----------

